# What Do You Guys Think Of One Of These?????



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

These machines are a pretty odd looking duck but they have alot of advantages with the offset front mower and the engine and operator directly over the drive wheels. I have been considering one for an addition to my F525. I really like the 777 but the mower is centered on the machine and makes trimming around objects more difficult. Plus, I love how accessible EVERYTHING is to work on, especially the mower deck. Any comments or thoughts? 

<img src="http://www.johndeere.com/en_US/ProductCatalog/GC/media/images/series/ztr/front/F687_0078194_2col.jpg">


F687


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Never seen one of those looks like it would be hard to move around stuff as its longer. Does the deck fold up for easy working on the blades and cleaning the deck.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The mower deck folds up 90 degrees and the fiberglass machine deck lifts up 90 degrees to access all items under the deck.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Looks good, Chief. I think this is a proven design concept. I know someone with a '95 Grasshopper who really likes his machine with the front mount mower and rear casters.


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

I see the pros using these all over my area. Don't know the ins and outs of them, but the grass always looks great!


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Chief,
If you have any steep grades to mow, you need to find out if this machine has any more limitations than with a tractor-mowing deck set up. I know the JD spin steer won't work for me because of all the steep hills in my yard. May not be an issue with you but had to ask.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have scheduled a demo for one of these machines to see how it performs. They weigh about 1,400 lbs. with the 60" 7 Iron mower deck and dual rear castor wheels. I would think with that kind of weight it should do well on traction. I have read several favorable reviews of this machine on Lawn Site with respect to this as well. I am in the "looking at it" stage right now. I intend to make what I have last and maybe later on make the addition. They are still kinda new and I want to wait and see what kind of reputation they develop.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

It still looks like the 777 except for the wheels out the back. It looks like you could almost get high centered if you drove thru a low spot. The spec sheet says Kohler motors but on the first page it says Kawasaki. Hmmmm. I wonder how it compares price wise to the 777, 757, or 737? Not to mention that most of the weight of the ztr is right over the wheels as well. I have heard that they are a little slippery on hill as well.:nerd: I don't have a ztr, but wouldn't mind trying one out for a year or so!!!! They are not cheap!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I was checking out the lawn site, from what I can see Exmark was one of the brands of choice for the pros. The grumblings are that since Toro bought out Exmark the quality has gone down. It looks like the JD commercial line is picking up speed and more folks are trying them out. I wonder if it is just a phase type thing and public opinion helps??????? 

All the ZTR's are expensive, I hope there is a lot of bang for the big bucks!!!

I was looking at BadBoy just for fun. There are no dealers in my area and they will ship direct from the factory. It looks like they have some good ideas. Almost all the body opens up for easy maintenance, but it would be DIY, since their dealer network is not too big. :dazed:

I forgot....Chief did you get your demo??


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Chief where have you been how did the demo go did you like it:question: Did you get it and just having to much fun to come let us know how much you like it:driving:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Stewart & Jody, I have not heard back from John Deere yet about the demo. I sent in an email request to demo this machine and got back a confirmation that I was scheduled for a demo and would hear from a dealer soon. Have not heard a thing yet. I have been busy as a 3 legged cat in a sand box cutting grass and closing on a farm I am buying. Just have not had much time to do any posting. Having a hard time just keeping up with my grass.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

We have had rain everyday for the last 3 weeks. The grass is growing like crazy. Mowed twice this week instead of the normal once, and I might have to mow yet again.
Ryan


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Chief I ran across this on the lawn site and thought you might be interested. It is a lot of money but they sound like good machines. 
:cheers: 

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=72663


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Chief you bringing up that other ZTR did you ever get your test cut with this one.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

No, they never did contact me after I sent in the email request on the Deere site. I will have to send it again. Not a very good response it is from Deere?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Chief i found you a ZTR could pick it up cheap:winky: 


ZTR


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I didn't know the Russians made mowers.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Why don't you pick that mower up Jody and test it out. Then give us a good review.


----------

